# Sabó per/de rentar



## chics

Hola!

Tinc un rentavaixelles de marca blanca on diu "sabó de rentar vaixelles ultraconcentrat". I em pregunto si no seria menys ambivalent usar la preposició "per". Clar, aquí pel context queda clar però, i si fos "sabó de coco"? És fet amb coco o serveix per rentar cocos? 

Quin feu servir coloquialment? I quin en escriure? No sé si un etiquetatge pot considerar-se més formal o tècnic... quin us sembla millor en aquest cas? I per què? O alguna _tercera via_? Per exemple, una amiga meva parla del "xampú de cony", però no he vist mai (encara) escrit a cap etiquetatge. O també sabó de/per nadons, etc.

Què us sembla?


----------



## Doraemon-

Ambdós em sonarien bé. "Per (a)" expressa finalitat, "de" expressa qualitat (entre altres moltes funcions a més d'aquesta, com estar fet d'algún material). Indica el TIPUS de sabó que és, com en un ganivet _de_ cuina, o _de_ caça.
Si existís un sabó per a rentar cocos doncs "sabó de coco" seria una expressió ambigua, com podria ser-ho "un tio de merda" si a més de ser mala persona pogués estar fet de merda.
Una mateixa proposició pot tenir diferents funcions; hi ha molts, molts acudits que es basen en dobles sentits a causa d'això.


----------



## Xiscomx

—Sabó de rentar vaixelles ultra concentrat.
—Sabó de coco per rentar vaixelles ultra concentrat (millor així deçà: Sabó de coco ultra concentrat o Sabó ultra concentrat de coco per a rentar vaixelles).

Ací, en aquest meravellós satèl·lit marí, ho deim d'ambdues maneres, depenent de la intenció i propietat del moment:
—Aquest és es sabó de rentar sa roba blanca i aqueix de vora teva és per rentar sa de color.
—He comprat aquest sabó de coco per a rentar-me es cap.


----------



## tenienteramires

Sabó "de rentar" o "per a rentar". Recorda que no és igual dir "per" que "per a". Tot i que col·loquialment a molts llocs només diuen "per", convé fer-ne la diferència.


----------



## Xiscomx

Ben cert és que en el llenguatge parlat s'empra poques vegades, per no dir mai, la preposició '_per a_', quasi sempre s'usa la forma '_per_', el manco a Mallorca, més enllà no ho sé, però amb el llenguatge escrit ja és un altre dir, convé saber distingir quan s'ha d'emprar '_per_' o '_per a_', i no n'hi ha d'altre que aprendre-s'ho de memòria.

*a)* *Usos de 'per'*. La preposició '_per_' pot indicar la causa, l'instrument o motiu, la manera, el mitjà, l'autoria del qui fa l'acció expressada pel verb principal:
*1. La causa:* —_Hem viatjat a Mallorca per prescripció del metge de capçalera de n'Elena._​*2.* *El motiu*: _—Hem viatjat a Mallorca per gust i plaer._​*3.* *La manera*: _—Pensau que quan estigueu a Londres heu de conduir per l'esquerra._​*4.* *L'instrument o mitjà*: _—Ara ja feim totes les compres per Internet. —Vos ho farem saber per carta._​*5.* *L'autoria*: _—El Premi Planeta és un premi de novel·la atorgat des de l'any 1952 per l'editorial Planeta. _(Wikipedia).​
*b)* *Usos de '*_*per a'*_. La preposició '_per a_' indica la finalitat, la destinació i l'atribució:
*1. La finalitat*: _—Per a què has comprat aquests pinzells?_​*Nota rellevant*: La finalitat també s'expressa amb la preposició '_per_' quan va seguida d'un infinitiu que depèn d'un verb d'acció voluntària, resultant en aquest cas que són coincidents els conceptes de finalitat i causa de l'acció, i per tant, no hi ha perill de confusió: _—Hi anam per ajudar als nostres fills; —Ells vénen a menjar a casa per estalviar doblers._​*2.* *La destinació*: _—He comprat aquests pinzells per a la meva filla petita que estudia Belles Arts._​*3*.* L'atribució*: _—Crec que sou massa estrictes per a una nina tan petita._​
_(Apunts trets d'una vella plagueta que ens feia fer l'estimat professor F. de B. Moll)
_


----------



## Doraemon-

tenienteramires said:


> Sabó "de rentar" o "per a rentar". Recorda que no és igual dir "per" que "per a". Tot i que col·loquialment a molts llocs només diuen "per", convé fer-ne la diferència.



No són el mateix de forma general, i aquí encaixaria "per a". Però està ben acceptat "per" en lloc de "per a" davant de certs infinitius (per molt que no ho fem al PV ni al català occidental en general). És correcte, aquí, amb significat de finalitat, perquè li segueix un infinitiu.
Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana


----------



## Penyafort

Per acabar-ho d'adobar, hi ha casos en què poden anar _de _i _per _seguits, com quan es diu que una cosa és _*de per* riure_.


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> No són el mateix de forma general, i aquí encaixaria "per a". Però està ben acceptat "per" en lloc de "per a" davant de certs infinitius (per molt que no ho fem al PV ni al català occidental en general). És correcte, aquí, amb significat de finalitat, perquè li segueix un infinitiu.
> Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana


Sí, tota la raó, però per a un estàndard més general convé fer la diferència entre "per" i "per a" en tots els casos, i és tan fàcil com pensar que si en castellà és "para", en català és "per a" i si en castellà és "por", en català, "per". 

En principi l'ús exclusiu de "per" només s'admet modernament davant d'infinitiu, però pot dur confusions que amb "per a" serien molt clares: "educo el meu gos per ser violent" i "educo el meu gos per a ser violent" són coses ben diferents. 

Jo recomanaria seguir l'ús tradicional i fer sempre la diferència entre "per" (por) i "per a" (para).


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, tot depén del registre utilitzat. 
Al rentavaixelles seria recomanable posar "sabó per a rentar"; si ho diu una persona d'on es fa així, doncs molt bé sense el "a", també.


----------

